# Massive gold coin worth millions stolen from German museum



## jimdoc (Mar 27, 2017)

Massive gold coin worth millions stolen from German museum

http://www.cnbc.com/2017/03/27/massive-gold-coin-worth-millions-stolen-from-german-museum.html


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 27, 2017)

I wonder how long it took to melt it down? They probably got the furnace hot before they went to the museum.


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 27, 2017)

Wow, that didn't take long it's already listed up on ebay for 2.2 million. 

Ha-ha, just kidding! I bet that coin is melted already and mixed with scrap in dore bars. 8)


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 27, 2017)

Now the question is... was it worth making a 100 kg "gold coin"?
Someone had too much money to begin with... well, that's taken care of at least. :lol: 

Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 27, 2017)

Assuming that was a real gold coin on display...

Dave


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Mar 27, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Assuming that was a real gold coin on display...
> 
> Dave



I was thinking that too.
Many exhibits in museum's use dupe's to avoid getting jacked. (or to cover up that it was stolen long, long ago)

Some artifacts and paintings that are duplicated and put in front of the public are VERY good. The museums don't lighten the security around the fakes either, else their ruse would be quickly found out.

That is a whole lot of gold though!


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 27, 2017)

g_axelsson said:


> Now the question is... was it worth making a 100 kg "gold coin"?
> Someone had too much money to begin with... well, that's taken care of at least. :lol:
> 
> Göran



HA...actually, the owner (previous) is probably the thief. Just getting back their investment on all that insurance they bought!!


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 27, 2017)

Time for some conspiracy theories...

What do you think the thief said when they discovered that it was a 90 kg tungsten center in the melt?
The Canadian mint have to make up for their losses somehow... :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------

